# Uln2003 y transistores Darlington Touch Switch!



## magisan (Mar 2, 2008)

Buenas a todos,

He estado leyendo el foro y veo que hay varios máquinas en temas de electrónica, así que voy a poner mi duda a ver si alguno me ilumina ;-)

Necesito implementar en un circuito varios pulsadores de contacto ("touch switch") fácilmente desarrollables con dos transistores y dos resistencias en su configuración de Darlington.
El problema es que necesito hacer un gran número de estos pulsadores por contacto por lo que tendría que usar una gran cantidad de transistores. Estoy tratando de utilizar para la aplicación un ULN2003 que se compone de una matriz de 7 darlingtons, pero no consigo hacerlos funcionar en modo touch switch.

Alguien puede decirme de que modo podría hacer el montaje con el ULN2003? 
Es posible utilizarlo para hacer pulsadores de contacto (7)?

Muchas gracias, perdonad mi ingorancia  ops:


----------



## pepechip (Mar 2, 2008)

hola
El uln2003 al igual que todos sus similares, devido al valor interno de las resistencias que lleva asociadas  tiene poca sensibilidad en su entrada, yo que tu provaria utilizar el cd4007..


----------



## magisan (Mar 2, 2008)

Hola Pepechip, muchas gracias por tu respuesta ultrarápida!

He probado mil combinaciones y no doy con el modo de utilizar los ULN2003 para el propósito del switch touch; al final será el pbma de sensibilidad que comentas.

Se te ocurre la manera de aumentar la sensibilidad con los ULN2003? lo digo pq ya compré varios y me gustaría aprovecharlos.

En cualquier caso, creo que al final lo fácil será utilizar um montón de npn conectados tipo darlington para la aplicación que necesito y me olvido de historias.

Un saludo y gracias otra vez.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 2, 2008)

Los ULN2003 se utilizan es muchos proyectos asi que no los perderás! Intenta con la solucion de pepechip


----------



## magisan (Mar 2, 2008)

Hola Anthony!

Gracias a ti también. 
Vaya estoy gratamente sorprendido, este foro funciona; la gente participa. Sois unos máquinas   

Al final trataré de usar el cd4007 (q espero no sea caro), pero bueno he visto en su data sheet que son varios MOS interconectados.....
La verdad es que estoy un poco pez, que me dijeseis como conectarlo para hacer el touch switch ya sería el copón bendito.

Pero bueno, tampoco quiero abusar de vuestra sabiduría; me buscaré la vida indagando en la data sheet y probando con leds y resistencias.

Gracias y enhorabuena a todos por este foro.

Saludos desde Alicante.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 2, 2008)

Tienes proto? Si es asi, no mejor forma que aprender, que experimentado con tus propias manos y con el data al lado guiandote jejeje!


----------



## magisan (Mar 2, 2008)

Que es proto?

Algún software de simulación? Igual tengo que optar por algo de eso pq tengo la mesa hasta arriba de componenetes y trastetes!  ops: 

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2008)

Este es el esquema de 1 accionador "Touch", necesitas repetirlo 7 veces para las 7 entradas del ULN


----------



## magisan (Mar 2, 2008)

Hola Fogonazo,

Vaya circuitillo que te has currado para hacer funcionar el ULN2003!
Te lo agradezco enormemente, pero me gustaría optimizar tanto en espacio como económicamente el circuito a implementar. 
Un touch switch puede hacerse con una resistencia y dos transistores colocados en Darlington. En el peor de los casos, repetiré este circuito las veces que necesite para hacer todos los touch switch necesarios (unos 20 calculo). 
Creo que esta opción es menos costosa que el circuito que me has propuesto usando el ULN2003. 

Mi reto: hacer 20 switch touch con el mínimo coste y mínimos componentes. Los 40 npn en Darlington pueden superarse?

Un saludo.

(No he entendido en eso que comentas la final de que me moleste en comentar...)


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2008)

Averigua precios

Por ejemplo
ULN2003: U$ 0,03 (7 darlington con diodos de proteccion incluidos)
CD4010: U$ 0,3 (6 buffers NO inversores)
10nF: U$0.01
1N4148: U$ 0.002

Lo que figura como ultima frace es mi firma y aparece automaticamente en todos mis mensajes, no es un comentario espesifico a este post.

Saludos


----------



## magisan (Mar 2, 2008)

OK Fogonazo, ha quedado todo muy claro.

Buscando en la web he encontrado algún circuito q otro, q me puede resultar útil, utilizando Mosfet.

Gracias por ayudar a este profano en la materia, me habeis sido todos de mucha ayuda.

Un saludo.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 2, 2008)

Esto es un protoboard:


----------



## magisan (Mar 2, 2008)

Joer!

Vaya, es la leche para hacer circuitillos!

Yo tengo solo la parte de abujerillos suelta; aquí (España) la llaman PcBoard.

Un saludo desde el otro lado del charco


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 2, 2008)

Bueno lo que coloque es una protoboar completa (con fuente de alimentacion) pero si vamos a terminos generales, lo que tienes se puede considerar como uno!


----------



## magisan (Mar 2, 2008)

OK capicci!

 8) 

Os pongo la foto del circuito final que seguramente utilizaré para mi proyecto.
Habrá que repetir el circuito mostrado tantas veces como switch touch queramos.

Que os parece?

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 2, 2008)

Vas a tener que emplear un relé reed o *CREO* que le puedes colocar un transistor en saturacion en configuracion darlinton para poner una carga mayor que 100 mA


----------



## magisan (Mar 2, 2008)

Muchas gracias Anthony.

Verás en ppio, no será necesario ya que únicamente quiero utilizar los touch switch a modo de sensor táctil para comprobar si existe contacto o no, por lo que poniendo un simple led a tal efecto voy sobrado!

Joer que bueno es saber que hay gente que controla de estos temas a quien poder preguntar.

La verdad, es que este mundillo me gusta mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 2, 2008)

hola
aqui te dejo otra posible variante




El circuito es muy simple. Como la entrada del sensor tiene una resistencia de un valor muy alto, en el momento que toquemos este punto se producira una fluctuacion en la entrada la cual nos dara un 1 a la salida de la puerta, y mediante el diodo D1 (2º planta) le haremos una realimentacion positiva para mantenerlo en ese estado.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 2, 2008)

En las entradas cmos no interesa colocar las R de polarizacion tan elevadas ya que te pueden entrar interferencias. aconsejaria entre 10y 20k. una de las pruebas radio-electricas que se puede probar facilmente es arrimar el movil conforme recibes una llamada. no debe ni inmutarse.  Ya es la ostia hacer la prueba con un clic de encendedor electronico (AT)


----------



## magisan (Mar 2, 2008)

Gracias a todos, no tengo palabras....

Probaré el cto que comentas, Pepechip, me parece muy interesante ya que en el caso de querer implementar muchos touch switch podré utilizar el integrado con varias puertas para ahorrar componentes y espacio.

Ya os contaré.

Un saludo.


----------



## magisan (Mar 4, 2008)

Hola chicos,

Vereis, estuve en la tienda de electrónica y no pude encontrar el siguiente mosfet para hacer una prueba de circuito para el dichoso tema de las switch touch.

El mosfet que no tienen en tienda es:
ZVNL110A

Sabrían decirme algún Mosfet equivalente pero de una referencia mas común, de manera a que puedan tenerlo en la tienda?

Un saludo!


----------



## carlos jara (Dic 23, 2010)

pues aca no hay  ese codigo


----------

